# BARN FIND- Late 30's American Flyer Badged Schwinn Auto Cycle



## REDAIR13 (Jun 24, 2020)

Picked this one up today. 700 mile round trip, I think it was worth it. 

1937? Auto Cycle which appears to be all original. The bike has a plate from 1945 and a plate from 61 on the rear fender. Has a period battery stuck in the tray, and the functional locking fork with key. This bike is a rare color scheme and is a true survivor.   Thoughts? I plan on leaving it crusty. It is missing the fender bomb, the speedo drive cable, and glass throughout. 

The bike came from Muncie Indiana and now resides in Ofallon Missouri.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 24, 2020)

What a killer bike.


----------



## John G04 (Jun 24, 2020)

2 amazing autocycles in 1 week! Congrats on the great find! Just waiting for mine to turn up one day...


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 24, 2020)

Pretty cool!!!!


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 24, 2020)

Gotta love the front and rear brakes!! People trip out when you cruise around spinning backwards.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2020)

@Autocycleplane


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jun 24, 2020)

Holy cow!!! What a find!!! Good fir you !!!


----------



## danfitz1 (Jun 24, 2020)

I like the crusty look as much as I do the clean look. Always a bonus when they are a color other than black too. Not that i don't like black bikes. Tune it up and ride it as is.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 24, 2020)

It’s Auto Cycle week here in the Mid-West!!
Wow, great find, LOVE the green!
Congrats! 
Keep it krusty and enjoy the heck out of it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2020)

Beautiful bike


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jun 24, 2020)

Ok, so, you just posted this a short bit ago and I must confess that I have already looked at it several times.  The crust is just right on that bike, along with the missing headlight lenses and such!  Love that color scheme, too!


----------



## keithsbikes (Jun 24, 2020)

The bomb! What would it take to get something like that?


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 24, 2020)

That color combo is fantastic!  Great find..


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 24, 2020)

Wow!
We better get the umbrellas out, cuz it’s rain’n Autocycles!
Fan-fricken-tastic!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 24, 2020)

Holy poop another one wow those things are popping up everywhere what a great fine killer


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 24, 2020)

Yahoo! What a thrill it must have been.


----------



## Vincer (Jun 24, 2020)

Wow, what a find. At least we know there's still some gems out there to be found. Congratulations!


----------



## kreika (Jun 24, 2020)

Hubba hubba another bitchin green bike. I want one.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 24, 2020)

That's awesome! Well worth that drive! I dig the color combination most. Congratulations!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 24, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> @Autocycleplane




Thanks bud, appreciate you looking out for me. 

Fantastic find. 1940 model for sure.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 24, 2020)

You are so lucky that I'm gunna  jump in my car, drive to your home and rub up against you.  I will wear my mask.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 24, 2020)

Awesome grab dood!!!

Hang on tight to that one


----------



## Huffman1947 (Jun 24, 2020)

Needs a Whizzer motor - it's that nice.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 24, 2020)

nice!


----------



## STRADALITE (Jun 24, 2020)

Can we get the story of how you found it.


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 24, 2020)

@mr cycleplane


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jun 24, 2020)

Bike was posted for 20 Minutes or so on Facebook, I think the Old Bikes Club page, and it was a "What's this worth" post. I pm'ed the author of the post and got in contact with the owner and made a cash offer. He accepted it on the 23rd and I drove up on the 24th. For now it'll reside in the garage.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 24, 2020)

2397 MILES ON ODOMETER!
ANOTHER AMAZING FIND!
DID YOU GET ANY HISTORY ABOUT  THE ORIGINAL OWNERS?
CONGRATS!
ENJOY!


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jun 24, 2020)

WES PINCHOT said:


> 2397 MILES ON ODOMETER!
> ANOTHER AMAZING FIND!
> DID YOU GET ANY HISTORY ABOUT  THE ORIGINAL OWNERS?
> CONGRATS!
> ENJOY!




Bike was originally purchased in Anderson Indiana. I am the 3rd owner. The 2nd owner bought it from the original owners family.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jun 24, 2020)

Incredible finds lately-awesome! Love the patina and the decal(distributor) on the lower frame seat post. This is the bike dreams are made of! Its encouraging to see bikes like this still being found. Will be fun cleaning up and finding the few missing pieces and upgrading others-what an awesome project-keep us posted!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 24, 2020)

I just keep coming back to look at it  again and again  I can’t believe Bikes like this Are still out there in  peoples basements And Garage And Just goes to show you never know What is out there or what you might find....


----------



## biker (Jun 25, 2020)

REDAIR13 said:


> Bike was posted for 20 Minutes or so on Facebook, I think the Old Bikes Club page, and it was a "What's this worth" post. I pm'ed the author of the post and got in contact with the owner and made a cash offer. He accepted it on the 23rd and I drove up on the 24th. For now it'll reside in the garage.



Nope. Couldn't find it on the Old Bikes Club page.


----------



## Durfmeyer (Jun 25, 2020)

What a awesome bike. I’d love to have something like it.


----------



## Barto (Jun 25, 2020)

Pretty cool how everyone want's to hear the back story....me too...love the story!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2020)

ronbug said:


> Nope. Couldn't find it on the Old Bikes Club page.



I messaged him too, but never heard back. That's a Schwinn I wouldn't mind having! Congrats!!!


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jun 25, 2020)

ronbug said:


> Nope. Couldn't find it on the Old Bikes Club page.




Post was deleted when the owner and I came to a deal over the phone. He took my first offer without hesitation.


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 25, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Pretty cool!!!!




I guess these are common now....>yawn<....
no need to get excited about em' anymore...


ne-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-ext!!!!!!!


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 25, 2020)

John G04 said:


> 2 amazing autocycles in 1 week! Congrats on the great find! Just waiting for mine to turn up one day...






I guess these are common now....>yawn<....
no need to get excited about em' anymore...


ne-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-ext!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian (Jun 25, 2020)

Congrats on a great find! Love the color!


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jun 25, 2020)

UPDATE. Bike is now posted for sale in the Classifieds section


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 26, 2020)

Bike is now sold.


----------

